

Experiment shows brief meditative exercise helps cognition - ascuttlefish
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2010/04/14/experiment.shows.brief.meditative.exercise.helps.cognition

======
stereo
Their control group isn't very good. My hypothesis: listening to The Hobbit
distracts you, and it's harder to concentrate right afterwards because you're
still thinking about the book in the back of your mind.

------
DenisM
I'm sold. Where do I start?

~~~
ascuttlefish
There are a variety of resources in this thread, including the OP:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=587032>

Shamatha, peaceful abiding, or mindfulness meditation is what is referred to
in the study. Vipassana goes a bit further than that into active meditation.
I've never tried that and have no knowledge of its efficacy.

~~~
DenisM
I didn't realize the "Shamatha" keyword would suffice, but it does!

The first link here has schedule for practice sessions in Seattle.
<http://www.google.com/search?q=Shamatha%2C+seattle>

Now, I need to find an objective way to measure before and after. Ideas?

